# Lipstick + Lip Liner Combo



## caramel_geek (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't seem to find any threads like this, so I thought I'll start one. Thought it'll be great if we can get together and list out which lip stick would go great with which lip liner (and vice versa).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As I'm quite new with lip colors, I thought this would be helpful for other girls as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I start of by asking if anyone knows which lip liner I should use for Lightly Ripe (CoC), Modesty and Fanfare? TIA!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 16, 2008)

For Lightly Ripe, i'd suggest Spice l/l.
Spice is a great one to have in general


----------



## kimmy (Oct 16, 2008)

dervish l/l or pink treat c/l would be good for fanfare.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 17, 2008)

Summerfruit cremeliner is my favourite! I use it with missy slimshine, funshine slimshine and pleasureseeker from neo sci fi.


----------



## caramel_geek (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks ya all!!!


----------



## caramel_geek (Oct 20, 2008)

I just went to the store and got Subculture l/l. And it's a perfect match to Modesty.


----------



## aimee (Oct 21, 2008)

dervish lipliner -- fabby lipstick
brick lipliner --- russian red lipstick
cherry lipliner --- russian red lipstick
cranapple cremestick liner --- fun n sexy lipstick, and other bright pinks

dervish and pink treat are great for pinks
cranapple for bright pinks
subculture and sublime culture for nudes
cherry and brick for bright reds


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

I love Plum l/l with Lightly Ripe


----------

